# I don't know how you all do it . . .



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm about to give up and realize that grooming is not my forte. This was an odyssey for both Milo and me. From the minute he saw me filling the laundry basket in which I decided to bathe him he started to run in the opposite direction. Little did I know I should have done the same thing. This is hard work. Between the bathing (he was filthy, ugh) and little bit of clipping and a feeble attempt to blow dry during which time he got the shakes so bad that I felt sorry for him and finally finished up with warm air, it took close to two hours and I did no stellar job. I think I'd better leave it to the experts.

Funny thing is I decided to do it because I wasn't happy with his last professional grooming. Thought (ha ha) I could do it better. Yikes. I couldn't even get a decent shot to show you since he closed his eyes each time the flash went off. The only way I could do it was to eliminate the flash altogether. So I got these all but indistinguishable shots. Oh well, I'll try to get better tomorrow.

BTW, his matting was so bad, it probably took about a hour to get out the ones I did, not all but most (at least for today). This blowing coat is no fun.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

We do not do the clipping, but we do the bath and blow dry on a weekly basis. We bathe in the shower--hubby does it usually and then I brush and blow dry. We can do 2 in about 45 minutes. 

I can't imagine what those dogs would like if I tried to clip them. We pay for that every 7 weeks.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

WOW-2 in 45 mins????? :frusty:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

In the shower shower? That sounds much easier. I had to keep fighting him trying to climb out of the tub while I tried to suds him up and clean his butt and face. Also my sink isn't big enough and I don't have the right kind of faucet to rinse him easily. 45 minutes sounds wonderful. Maybe I'll get more proficient with time.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

pjewel - I understand!! I think you've got to do what you and Milo will enjoy most.
My Rudy HATES the grooming & fluffing. He runs and hides under my DH's desk as soon as I turn the facet on. He was grumbling so loudly last week that I pulled up his top knot and cut it off. I'm no groomer, so, I took him to the professionals for his puppy cut. I love it! He's happier.

My Rocky loves his daily grooming - I could brush him all day and he'd just lay there and smile.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

*Groomig*



pjewel said:


> I'm about to give up and realize that grooming is not my forte. This was an odyssey for both Milo and me. From the minute he saw me filling the laundry basket in which I decided to bathe him he started to run in the opposite direction. Little did I know I should have done the same thing. This is hard work. Between the bathing (he was filthy, ugh) and little bit of clipping and a feeble attempt to blow dry during which time he got the shakes so bad that I felt sorry for him and finally finished up with warm air, it took close to two hours and I did no stellar job. I think I'd better leave it to the experts.
> 
> Funny thing is I decided to do it because I wasn't happy with his last professional grooming. Thought (ha ha) I could do it better. Yikes. I couldn't even get a decent shot to show you since he closed his eyes each time the flash went off. The only way I could do it was to eliminate the flash altogether. So I got these all but indistinguishable shots. Oh well, I'll try to get better tomorrow.
> 
> BTW, his matting was so bad, it probably took about a hour to get out the ones I did, not all but most (at least for today). This blowing coat is no fun.


Hi Geri..

I have two Hav's and bath amd brush them myself. I have a groomer trim their feet, cut their nails and trim Sophies bangs. Sophie has alot of fine hair and only takes me 10 minuets to brush and and hour to bath. Gabriel on the other hand has a thick coat like Milo. He takes me about 45 minuets to throughly brush out and almost two hours to bath! He is a chore, but I don't work, neither do I have kids (though my 85 year old mom lives with us and I take care of her.)

I think your best bet would be to find a good groomer...

I don't know if it's just me, but I don't have any matting issues. I don't know if it's because I brush them out every day or if it's due to their hair texture..


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

OK--here is the routine: Hubby takes dag #1 into the shower and does the bath. The puppy shamppoo is already in the shower. While he is in there, I set up a stool with the blow dryer, brush and leave in conditioner. When hubby is done with dog #1, I start the drying process while he washes up himself. When he is done with himself, he starts dog #2. The good news about our shower is that it has a glass door and he can keep them in there with him (and the heat) while I finish drying the first one.

While I am drying dog #2 (after hubby dries and dresses) He makes the dogs breakfast: always scrambled eggs on bath morning.

We do brush and comb them in the evening so they go into bath time without mats.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Diane,

I never had matting issues with Milo before. He went from being a beautiful boy with a gleaming silky coat to a chia pet with mats up the wazoo. I used to brush him twice a day. Never took long because his coat was so easy but now . . . nightmare. I can't imagine dealing with this for months. Yikes!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Geri,
One thought. When Rudy was blowing coat, I noticed his collar & harnesses were creating a lot of new matts. It would happen quickly, just with one walk.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Diane,
> 
> I never had matting issues with Milo before. He went from being a beautiful boy with a gleaming silky coat to a chia pet with mats up the wazoo. I used to brush him twice a day. Never took long because his coat was so easy but now . . . nightmare. I can't imagine dealing with this for months. Yikes!


Geri..

I think once they loose their puppy coat, the texture of their hair changes..
It also may be that you need to condition him more...I know that their are sprays you can use in between bathing that helps work the tangles out.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This was really strange, not much matting where the collar is, but a crazy number of them all around his ears and a nasty one in his mustache.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Milo is so adorable! I love all his colors.

Does he scratch at his ears much? My Rocky has an extra amount of ear gunk. I have to really keep them clean or he'll scratch at them which makes matts around his ears. He has also had one in his mustache - not sure how on earth he did that? He's got a "cotton ball" type coat. I have to stay on top of it, or it gets messy fast. Glad he likes it, or we'd really have a problem.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Geri, the ones around his ears probably come from him scratching them. Also, you should make sure to brush him right before his bath and then right after he's dry as well. If you bathe him with mats, it will just create bigger mats.

Good luck with the coat blowing!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Diane,
> 
> I never had matting issues with Milo before. He went from being a beautiful boy with a gleaming silky coat to a chia pet with mats up the wazoo. I used to brush him twice a day. Never took long because his coat was so easy but now . . . nightmare. I can't imagine dealing with this for months. Yikes!


Yep, that's the wonderful coat blowing stage. Maddie was so easy before the age of 10 1/2 months. Then wham! I was constantly grooming her, but finally decided to go for a longer type puppy cut. I just felt so bad for her. It was a relief for both of us. I haven't had her groomed since summer, and her coat is pretty long now, but its much easier than before. I guess she'll enter another bad period soon, but nothing can compare to that first blowing coat stage! 
:frusty:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina said:


> Geri, the ones around his ears probably come from him scratching them. Also, you should make sure to brush him right before his bath and then right after he's dry as well. If you bathe him with mats, it will just create bigger mats.
> 
> Good luck with the coat blowing!


I never thought of that. He does actually scratch his ears. I did brush him right before and then when he was still wet. After I got out as many of the mats as we both could stand I went on to blow him dry and do a little bit of trimming.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Geri, my Tessa is not even 5 mo old yet so her hair is still like silk...so I can't give advice. I just wanted to say I loved the pics; Milo is adorable and even without a flash he's a cutie pie!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

JanB said:


> Geri, my Tessa is not even 5 mo old yet so her hair is still like silk...so I can't give advice. I just wanted to say I loved the pics; Milo is adorable and even without a flash he's a cutie pie!


Enjoy her silky coat now and save this thread for the future ound: Unfortunately coat blowing comes to all of us sooner or later. Thanks for the sweet words, I think he's cute too and more importantly he suffers me well. But boy did I wear him out tonight. He never lets me sit at the computer without crying to get in my lap and wash my face in kisses. Tonight he's passed out at my feet. Poor baby.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Geri,

I feel what you are going though....Casper is blowing coat now and it is unbelievable. I brush him out and turn around and he has mats again within minutes....I swear.

Iam just going for what the others with older dogs say....that it gets alot better around 2 yrs old. If it doesn't.... hair cut here we come:biggrin1:

A couple of things I found that kind of helped....keep his nail trimmed short, longer nails make more mats. I ran out of my favorite grooming products and used something else and it made more mats. I use Vellus product and they work good for me, so I am not going to run out again. 

Try giving lots of loving during bath and brushing....now Casper likes both, he thinks he is special and getting attention. He hated it at first and I hated it also.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Geri,
> 
> I feel what you are going though....Casper is blowing coat now and it is unbelievable. I brush him out and turn around and he has mats again within minutes....I swear.
> 
> ...


It is scary isn't it how fast those mats creep up on you. If it lasts till he's two I'll have to kill myself. He's just going to be 10 months old on the 23rd. That's a *long* time.

Good idea about the nails, I'll give that a try. I did forget to bring his treats into the room when I bathed him. I'm sure that would have made the process much easier. Next time. I'm glad there's hope that it will get better for both of us.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Milo is adorable- I don't think you or a groomer could do anything to take that away--- but bathing in our house is a 2 human job. we do it upstairs in the tub (boy I ache after being on my knees and leaning over the tub) I scrub, my husband rinses and who ever isn't being active holds the treats. It does help to have two because they are very curious as to what is happening to the other. 
when it's done- I towel dry and spray all "the products" and my husband blowdries while I try to detangle the big matts. I love it when I get to take them to the groomers about everyother month. We try to bath them ourselves every week.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Maybe I need to get hubby involved. I do all the cutting, bathing, blowdrying, brushing myself. 

I'm sure he would say, taking care of their coat is no problem at all.ound:

It takes me about 3-4 hours on bath day for the boys.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, it is very tedious work when they are blowing coat. Just do the mats a little at a time. The last time Kodi was matted, it took 3-1/2 days and we did one hour sessions each day, a section at a time. I didn't want to shave him down again. Believe me, I was this close to taking him to he groomer.
Patience is the only way.

Missy, I bathe mine in the sink since our last tub session. My back is really bad, so I can't bend over the tub. So, I stripped down to underwear and joined them *in* the tub. That was the first and last time we are doing that. I used to bathe my big dogs in the tub all the time. I would sit on the edge and I have hand-help sprayer. It worked great. But not with these guys. The sink is much better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Missy said:


> Milo is adorable- I don't think you or a groomer could do anything to take that away--- but bathing in our house is a 2 human job. we do it upstairs in the tub (boy I ache after being on my knees and leaning over the tub) I scrub, my husband rinses and who ever isn't being active holds the treats. It does help to have two because they are very curious as to what is happening to the other.
> when it's done- I towel dry and spray all "the products" and my husband blowdries while I try to detangle the big matts. I love it when I get to take them to the groomers about everyother month. We try to bath them ourselves every week.


Is it good to bath them every week?? I usually bath my Hav's once a month
or as needed (i.e. if they roll in something stinky!)


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am going to take Jillee to the groomers tommorow to have them put her in a puppy cut....we shall see how that turns out...a little nervous but I am sure she will look just fine....if you do not hear from me it did not go well.....hahahahaha!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Once you get over the blowing coat stage, it gets a lot easier. I honestly brush Dora out about once a week. Bath about every 2 weeks.

And if you cut them down, it grows back. My maltese was shaved except head and tail and now she has a good few inches all over. 

Nice thing about these dogs is they don't mind being cut short and some of them actually prefer it!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> I am going to take Jillee to the groomers tommorow to have them put her in a puppy cut....we shall see how that turns out...a little nervous but I am sure she will look just fine....if you do not hear from me it did not go well.....hahahahaha!


Good luck at the groomers. 
She is adorable!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am going to take to me what my breeder gave to me it explains about the Havanese trim....going to call the groomer to let her know...she is suppose to just get a bath...I would like her to know ahead of time!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Geri, I know how frustrated you are with the matting. But with Biscuit it only was bad for a couple of months, and now, while he still matts, they comb out easily. As for the overall grooming (ie, bathing, nail trimming, face trim etc.) , I leave it to the professionals. It is just too time-consuming. But I hate the expense, every two weeks. It adds up.

I am feeding him Royal Canin 26 (the beauty one) for half his kibble and also give him an Omega 3 capsule every night, and that has seemed to make a lot of difference with the matts. His coat is much more lustrous. But, boy, is it heavy & thick now. Takes me 20 mins to brush, at least, and my hands/fingers ache.

These dogs are funny about what they will/will not do. Biscuit loves baths and groomings. He literally purrs. BUT he is horendous in the car, and runs away from me whenever I pick up a leash. Go figure.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Paige said:


> Maybe I need to get hubby involved. I do all the cutting, bathing, blowdrying, brushing myself.
> 
> I'm sure he would say, taking care of their coat is no problem at all.ound:
> 
> It takes me about 3-4 hours on bath day for the boys.


Same here, Paige! Except it takes me 2-3 hours on bath day (one less Hav!)

Geri, hang in there! The coat-blowing does not last continuously from 10 mos to 2 years. I noticed a bad time around 10 mos and then again around 18 mos - each time lasted for a few weeks, I think. Also, once the adult coat comes in, it becomes more manageable to maintain. So, if you decide to do a puppy cut until Milo is past the coat change, I'd encourage you to try growing his coat out again when he is older.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> I am going to take Jillee to the groomers tommorow to have them put her in a puppy cut....we shall see how that turns out...a little nervous but I am sure she will look just fine....if you do not hear from me it did not go well.....hahahahaha!


...Oh, come on now..we want to see pictures!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Geri, I know how frustrated you are with the matting. But with Biscuit it only was bad for a couple of months, and now, while he still matts, they comb out easily. As for the overall grooming (ie, bathing, nail trimming, face trim etc.) , I leave it to the professionals. It is just too time-consuming. But I hate the expense, every two weeks. It adds up.
> 
> I am feeding him Royal Canin 26 (the beauty one) for half his kibble and also give him an Omega 3 capsule every night, and that has seemed to make a lot of difference with the matts. His coat is much more lustrous. But, boy, is it heavy & thick now. Takes me 20 mins to brush, at least, and my hands/fingers ache.
> 
> These dogs are funny about what they will/will not do. Biscuit loves baths and groomings. He literally purrs. BUT he is horendous in the car, and runs away from me whenever I pick up a leash. Go figure.


Amy, my friends dog gets anxious while riding in the car because the sound of the tires on the road. Her Vet gave her some type of presciption to help chill her out ..


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> Is it good to bath them every week?? I usually bath my Hav's once a month
> or as needed (i.e. if they roll in something stinky!)


I bathe Kubrick once a week and a lot of the other members here do too. I haven't had a problem with it... his coat nor his skin is dry. It works well for us.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Tessa is still a puppy but I've been bathing her every 5-7 days. Sometimes with a foot/butt bath in between. I do like a clean dog since she's all over our rugs/furniture (not bed...YET). Sometimes I dilute the shampoo and it works just fine.

But then bathing a puppy is a piece of cake...yikes, you guys are scaring me and I'm used to a Sheltie's thick coat!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

does anyone know where i can find a hand held spray nozzle thingy to attach to the sink faucet? it would be so much easier to rinse coco when i bath her. i have looked everywhere with no luck. tia


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My get a bath every two weeks, unless it is needed sooner. Also, foot baths and butt baths whenever.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

JanB said:


> Tessa is still a puppy but I've been bathing her every 5-7 days. Sometimes with a foot/butt bath in between. I do like a clean dog since she's all over our rugs/furniture (not bed...YET). Sometimes I dilute the shampoo and it works just fine.
> 
> But then bathing a puppy is a piece of cake...yikes, you guys are scaring me and I'm used to a Sheltie's thick coat!


Jan...You have it TOOOO easy!! You need to get MORE Hav's, girl!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

judith said:


> does anyone know where i can find a hand held spray nozzle thingy to attach to the sink faucet? it would be so much easier to rinse coco when i bath her. i have looked everywhere with no luck. tia


Judith...I found a faucet fixture (Kohler) at Home Depot where the head pulls out with a hose attached...it works great, as I wash my Hav's in the sink (put a rubber mat at the bottom so they won't slip)

Here is the Web site:

(hhttp://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Navigation?storeId=10051&categoryID=502430&langId=-1&catalogId=10053as a hose attached)

I also bought about 6 microfiber towels for $5.95 each on line at Sierra Trading Post. I use them for baths and keep some by my patio door to dry them off when it's raining..they aer super absorbant!

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/se...rds=microfiber towels&searchDescriptions=True


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think Milo looks precious. Now you all know why my guys are in puppy cuts! I don't now how to keep 1 dog in coat, let alone 3!


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

LOL you should try to catch 2 Yorkies and 2 Havanease on bath day's. They seem to run in all direction's. Can't understand how they know the difference from their bathtime and mine. They never run when I go in the bathroom and get the water going for me. But somehow they just know it is for them and go into hiding.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

We do weekly baths here, every 5-7 days...and "spot" baths in between, feet, butt, face, etc. whatever is needed. I brush her out 1-2X a day, today I skipped the morning brush out, I just wasn't feelin' up to it. It really oesn't bother me too much. I don't mind tending to her coat. From bath to blow dry is about an hour? give or take. We stop for lots of cheddar cheese breaks and sips of coffee for me.

Amy, Gucci runs at the leash too....which is funny because she always wants to LEAVE with me, and loves the car...but doesn't want to be leashed. lol Crazy doggy.

She's got this new 'moan' when I get to a mat in a tender spot, I swear...she will moan even though I KNOW I am gentle and not hurting her! lol Drama Queen.

Kara


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I'm about to give up and realize that grooming is not my forte. This was an odyssey for both Milo and me. From the minute he saw me filling the laundry basket in which I decided to bathe him he started to run in the opposite direction. Little did I know I should have done the same thing. This is hard work. Between the bathing (he was filthy, ugh) and little bit of clipping and a feeble attempt to blow dry during which time he got the shakes so bad that I felt sorry for him and finally finished up with warm air, it took close to two hours and I did no stellar job. I think I'd better leave it to the experts.
> 
> Funny thing is I decided to do it because I wasn't happy with his last professional grooming. Thought (ha ha) I could do it better. Yikes. I couldn't even get a decent shot to show you since he closed his eyes each time the flash went off. The only way I could do it was to eliminate the flash altogether. So I got these all but indistinguishable shots. Oh well, I'll try to get better tomorrow.
> 
> BTW, his matting was so bad, it probably took about a hour to get out the ones I did, not all but most (at least for today). This blowing coat is no fun.


Geri...

I just had a thought...are you happy with the grooming tools you are using??

As they can make a big difference in the headache or ease of the job...

Kimberly, had mentioned a buttercomb in another thread..I was going to get one but was talked into a Greyhound comb instead. Well , I just got it in a mail with a new brush and also another comb for the face and although I like the comb (love the brush) I ordered the buttercomb anyway (today).


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

This is the blow dryer stand I have that made my life much easier, to brush and blow at the same time. In fact, I have 2 that are going when drying Smarty. It adjust down to 12 inches. Mine were cheaper through one of those mags that sell everything.

http://www.hairmade.net/?gclid=CJGV7o6pkpACFUtyOAoduxLx_A


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> This is the blow dryer stand I have that made my life much easier, to brush and blow at the same time. In fact, I have 2 that are going when drying Smarty. It adjust down to 12 inches. Mine were cheaper through one of those mags that sell everything.
> 
> http://www.hairmade.net/?gclid=CJGV7o6pkpACFUtyOAoduxLx_A


Ok Sandi, well you may think this is weird, but I use one of those ceramic/ion hair dryers on my Hav's..it speeds up the drying time and makes their coats shine!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sandi, thanks for that link. I'm gettin' me one of those!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper gets bathed every week and brushed or combed out 2x day. 

That said, when we first got him he was about a year old and a matted, urine-soaked mess. It was awful. I suspect whoever had him got tired of brushing that blowing coat. After working on his mats for hours with moderate success and bathing him twice to try to get the stink off, we finally surrendered and took him to a groomer.

We requested a puppy cut. That was the best thing we could have done for Pepper. No more painful grooming sessions and as his coat grew back it was easy to keep it in good condition. 

If you're not completely opposed to trimming Milo's coat, you might consider a long puppy cut to make your life easier while he goes through this change.

By the way, mats or no, he's a very handsome boy! 

Wanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> This is the blow dryer stand I have that made my life much easier, to brush and blow at the same time. In fact, I have 2 that are going when drying Smarty. It adjust down to 12 inches. Mine were cheaper through one of those mags that sell everything.
> 
> http://www.hairmade.net/?gclid=CJGV7o6pkpACFUtyOAoduxLx_A


Ooh, ooh, ooh, I must get that. Thanks.

Wanda,

I've always been reluctant to cut Milo's hair, when it's not matted it's absolutely beautiful. I love to watch him run and the look of his coat as it goes flying. It would only be a last resort to clip it . . . and I'd probably cry. I'll keep after those pesky mats . . . at least for now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Pepper gets bathed every week and brushed or combed out 2x day.
> 
> That said, when we first got him he was about a year old and a matted, urine-soaked mess. It was awful. I suspect whoever had him got tired of brushing that blowing coat. After working on his mats for hours with moderate success and bathing him twice to try to get the stink off, we finally surrendered and took him to a groomer.
> 
> ...


Wanda..

How wonderful for Pepper that he ended up with such a good mom..He is gorgeous!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Geri - I know how you must feel. Milo's coat is truly beautiful. But at least clipping is there as an option if all else fails 

Diane - Thank you for the compliment. Pepper has really blossomed since we got him and I feel truly lucky to have him in our lives.

Wanda


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

sandi, thanks for the advise re the spray hose. it sounds like a permannt fixture, i am looking for a hose that connects to the faucet. i am going to order the towels from sierra, good idea.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

judith said:


> sandi, thanks for the advise re the spray hose. it sounds like a permannt fixture, i am looking for a hose that connects to the faucet. i am going to order the towels from sierra, good idea.


ehhhh, Judith..it was me, diane (imamurph)..The faucet is permanent...but you might ask at a Home Depot or Lowes..do they have those where you live??

BTW..you're not suppose to use fab softner on those towels, but sometimes I add just a wee bit to keep them from getting all static..:biggrin1:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Judith, in my last house we had a large laundry tub and we used a rubber hose spray attachment to the faucet to bathe our Sheltie. I'm pretty sure we bought it at Home Depot or Lowe's. However, we had to keep the faucet on low or the water pressure would build up and it would pop off, causing an ungodly mess. We finally put a hose attachemnt on our bathroom shower and it was so much easier. They are fairly inexpensive and easy to install.

Diane, I do believe you're right about getting more Havs 

Kara, Drama queen?? I may have you beat! When Tessa went in for her immunizations this week, Tessa made such a fuss, he went to trade the needle size to a smaller gauge since she was so sensitive. When he came back and went to give the shot she made such a yelping, whining sound I was sure he was killing her. He looked at me and showed me the syringe....and he hadn't even taken off the needle cap yet!!! LOL!! Drama Queen for sure!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

JanB said:


> Kara, Drama queen?? I may have you beat! When Tessa went in for her immunizations this week, Tessa made such a fuss, he went to trade the needle size to a smaller gauge since she was so sensitive. When he came back and went to give the shot she made such a yelping, whining sound I was sure he was killing her. He looked at me and showed me the syringe....and he hadn't even taken off the needle cap yet!!! LOL!! Drama Queen for sure!!


Tessa sounds like me getting a shot at the doctors.ound:

I totally understand, poor Tessa.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

JanB said:


> Kara, Drama queen?? I may have you beat! When Tessa went in for her immunizations this week, Tessa made such a fuss, he went to trade the needle size to a smaller gauge since she was so sensitive. When he came back and went to give the shot she made such a yelping, whining sound I was sure he was killing her. He looked at me and showed me the syringe....and he hadn't even taken off the needle cap yet!!! LOL!! Drama Queen for sure!!


NOW..I am totally convinced our dogs are related! That sounds SOO "Gucci" ound:ound: She also starts yelping, like I'm hurting her when I ZIP the sherpa bag shut! The first few times, I thought I had snagged her hair or something (I was panicked!) So, I started watching closely and making sure that she wasn't getting hurt...Well, She was NOT touched in any way, just yelping like I DID something! ound: Talk about *drama*

That is absolutely hilarious about Tessa and the needle! Sounds like ME too...haha.

I particularly love the way she lays down and mopes and whimpers when she doesn't get her 'way'. Drives my DH crazy! lol, she manipulates him SOO bad.

Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Paige, LOL!!

Kara, OK, you win....yelping over a Sherpa bag trumps yelping over a needle stick, even if it hadn't touched her skin yet, ound: Yes, Tessa is a whimperer too to get her way. She'll whimper and whine if I'm busy and she wants me to go play. If that doesn't work then she'll go and drop her toys one by one at my feet to try to entice me, lol!


:focus: Tessa hates to be groomed, esp around her face. And she'll bite and want to play with the brush while I'm brushing her. I'm going to be in so much trouble when she gets her adult coat in. Any advice?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, don't let her get away with it! Every time she bites the brush, tell her a firm no and make sure to keep her from doing it again. At first, I would hold down Kubrick's head - not hard just so he can't move - as I brushed him so he couldn't get to the brush at all. I would praise him a lot as I did it. Then I would slowly let go and keep on with the praising. If he would go for the brush again, I would use my no sound (Ah-ah) and that would stop him enough for me to praise him (and at this point I would also treat him) for not going for the brush. It took maybe 2-3 weeks of every day brushing but now he's the calmest most cooperative boy. Even through mats, he will sit quietly and wait. You just have to be firm and make sure in the beginning to let Tessa know that it's not okay to play with the brush and that it's not okay to move around either by using lots of praise and treats when needed.

Good luck!


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Another point of view about blowing coat- I decided that when Parker started to runaway if jhe saw me reach for the comb during his blowing coat period, that it was not worth Parker being so anxious about being groomed- especially since he loved it before. I finally agreed to have him cut down. He is in the process of growing back, looking much better, and has slowly allowd me to approach him again with the comb without running away! It seemed to me that it just wasn't worth the trauma to him- I love him with and without hair! (Of course, he looks much better with his beautiful coat)
Just something to think about.
Lynn


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Lina, thanks, I know i need to be firmer. She's really bad when the comb or brush gets around her face and I'm afraid she's going to make a sudden move and poke her eye out! We'll work on it. My last dog loved to be groomed. She'd see a brush in my hand and would immediately lay down on her side. I didn't even have to train her to do that. I would dearly love it if Tessa would love it too!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I've been through the "attack the brush" game too. I have to be firm and tell her "NO", if she doesn't stop, I go get the muzzle and show it to her. She stops. lol, I only had to put it on her once to show her what it was..I was at my WITS end trying to get her to stop biting at the brush (and inadvertantly ME) and the trainer we had at the time told me to try a muzzle. I was totally *against* that for a few weeks and then I snapped one day and went and bought one, best $5 I ever spent. lol

If she acts up, I just set it on the floor next to where I'm brushing her. She cooperates and I give her extra cheese and kisses.

For her face, I bought this TINY little flea comb it is called "Little Pals double sided comb" http://www.happytailpets.com/product_details.asp?ItemID=426

It is WONDERFUL for face, ears, underarms, etc. if you see it in a petstore, grab it! It is usually in the 'teacup' dog section.

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kara,

That's exactly the comb I have, but Milo sees it coming and cringes. It's hard for me to get near his face. He closes his eye and raises his lip, exposing his top teeth. You'd think I'm trying to torture him. Face combing is a real issue in this house.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kara, thanks I'll look for that, and maybe a muzzle too as a last resort, lol!

Geri, that's exactly what my Sheltie would do when I worked on mats. She never acted on it but would like to show me her teeth


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo isn't baring his teeth in a threatening way. It's more like "please don't hurt me . . . please . . . please."


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Aaawwww!!  Poor baby!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jan,

It was an ABSOLUTE last resort, I was adamantly opposed but had exhausted all the praising and treating and she was WAY too aggressive. I swear, she wanted to KILL the brush. LOL I had finally had it one day, PMS-ing or something and went and bought the soft-mesh one. Put it on her, brushed her for about 30 seconds, took it off and let her be warned. She is SO funny, she has this "HUFF" of disapproval, that is so funny to hear it is hard to take serious! ound: Like tonight when I picked up the toothpaste/Petzlife...she *huffed* at me!!!!She has never been 'scared' of the brush, but I think she's a bit more sensitive on her face, especially under her eyes that fur gets 'drier'.

What I do is put some conditioner or leave in conditioner on my finger and I will put a little there if it is hard to brush out, She's gotten SO much better tolerating it.

However, she *knows* where the mats are on her. It is SO funny because if I approach a mat, she'll try to Lay down and "hide" it and hope that I miss it. I swear that dog is smarter than I realize. LOL She will try to get into the tight ball when she knows I need to brush her stomach to deter me.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She's never bared her teeth to me in a threatening way, just wanting to bite the brush. Maybe it was a teething thing? But she did get me a few times on accident. The brush biting made it SOO hard! :frusty:

To this day, if I leave a brush or comb in her reach, she'll chew it up. Revenge, ehh? lol

Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kara, I think you're right, it is a teething issue.

Tessa just chewed a hole in my Apple power adapter cord. Ha...as if THAT will keep me offline!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Maybe she's trying to tell you you're spending too much time with us. ound:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Yes, I've been through the "attack the brush" game too. I have to be firm and tell her "NO", if she doesn't stop, I go get the muzzle and show it to her. She stops. lol, I only had to put it on her once to show her what it was..I was at my WITS end trying to get her to stop biting at the brush (and inadvertantly ME) and the trainer we had at the time told me to try a muzzle. I was totally *against* that for a few weeks and then I snapped one day and went and bought one, best $5 I ever spent. lol
> 
> If she acts up, I just set it on the floor next to where I'm brushing her. She cooperates and I give her extra cheese and kisses.
> 
> ...


Kara...I was using a flee comb also on my Hav's face until (especially to get the goobies out of thier eyes..) I discovered that there is actually a face comb. The tines on it are not as tight as the flea comb and I found it doesn't pull out those whisker type hairs like the flea comb did..


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Diane,

Do you have a link to the face comb. I'd love to see it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jan..Are you a MAC user too? Lots of yall' on here!  I think you better start keeping some really good CHEW bones and toys on your couch, or wherever it is she sits w/ you when you are on the computer....the credit card, the power cord...what's next? lol I had to hide my power cord under the cushions for a few months until she lost interest.

Diane, I'd love to see the comb. I'm wondering if it is the wider-teeth size of my Lil' Pals' comb? I don't use the really fine tooth side until I get it brushed out good. I think the conditioner helps, since I often wash her face and keep it dry so it doesn't stain... I think it has made her hair more dry/brittle right there 

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby went through two power cords. Thank goodness for electrical tape.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo chewed through the vacuum cleaner cord. Fortunately it was the little pick up vac and less expensive. I immediately bought another. Didn't want to risk electrocution. 

Kara,

How often do you wash her face?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Diane,
> 
> Do you have a link to the face comb. I'd love to see it.


Geri..Here is the direct link:

https://secure.highspeedweb.net/~ldcpet/aa-super.htm

It's 130mm 24k gold plated (??gold..dunno why) face comb for $9.95
It's shown in the middle photo on the right (it's only about 5" long)

I also bought a Greyhound comb and a brush by Chris Christenson (standard small for long hair) I really like ALL of these products I bought and just recently went back and ordered a buttercomb (Chris C.) that Kimberly recommended.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Jan..Are you a MAC user too? Lots of yall' on here!  I think you better start keeping some really good CHEW bones and toys on your couch, or wherever it is she sits w/ you when you are on the computer....the credit card, the power cord...what's next? lol I had to hide my power cord under the cushions for a few months until she lost interest.
> 
> Diane, I'd love to see the comb. I'm wondering if it is the wider-teeth size of my Lil' Pals' comb? I don't use the really fine tooth side until I get it brushed out good. I think the conditioner helps, since I often wash her face and keep it dry so it doesn't stain... I think it has made her hair more dry/brittle right there
> 
> Kara


Kara.. What I like about this face comb is that it is longer than my flea comb so you can comb more face area. One side of the comb is finer than the other, and like I said..doesn't yank out those wirey face hairs..(I just posted the info previous to this one)


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Jan..Are you a MAC user too? Lots of yall' on here!  I think you better start keeping some really good CHEW bones and toys on your couch, or wherever it is she sits w/ you when you are on the computer....the credit card, the power cord...what's next? lol I had to hide my power cord under the cushions for a few months until she lost interest.
> 
> Kara


Love, love, love my Mac 

I was hiding the power cord under a skirted table by my sofa but since Miss Priss won't eat unless I'm next to her I had moved the laptop to my kitchen table this afternoon while she was eating, so the cord was visible...

MUST pay more attention and not assume those chewing sounds are from acceptable chewies. She likes the bait and switch. Lack of enticing chewies is not the problem so yes, maybe she is trying to tell me something. She does whine when she thinks she's not getting the proper attention she deserves.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm..let's see, I wash her face maybe 2-3x a week, depending on if she's getting many eye boogers, lol...OR if it is really windy, she'll tear and I'll wash her face and then put baby powder on it to dry it so it doesn't stain. I think that dries it out a bit.

Jan, LOL...High maintanence dog, I tell ya!

I might be getting a MAC. Although, my husband just irked me when I was waiting 10 minutes for my POS laptop to boot up, he was like "Why don't you use the 9 yo's laptop when they aren't here?" Ughh..:frusty: NO! lol

Um...why don't we go laptop shopping? hehe.

Kara


----------

